
MIT’s Introduction to Algorithms, Lectures 17, 18 and 19: Shortest Path Algorithms - Anon84
http://www.catonmat.net/blog/mit-introduction-to-algorithms-part-twelve/
======
hamidp
I must be missing something here. Your review lists what is covered in the
lecture (you can see that on the MIT website) and provides some notes (there
are much better ones on the MIT website). Why not just watch the lecture or
read the slides?

~~~
michael_dorfman
...and he didn't even tell people to watch out for the Star Wars jokes.

~~~
hamidp
Demaine took a stand-up comedy class once apparently and he uses it
extensively.

